# Importieren in MySQL mit Java-Programm



## bertram (18. Okt 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich schreibe gerade ein Java-Programm, mit dem ich auf eine MySQL Datenbank zugreife.
Eine funktion dieses Programms ist es Dateien zu importieren, es funktioniert auch, bisher gebe ich den Pfad im Java-Quelltext an.
Ich möchte es aber so machen, das sich ein Fenster öffnet und ich mir die Datei zum importieren aussuchen kann, so als wenn ich z. B. in Excel auf "Datei öffnen" klicke.
Ich weiss das es geht, habe das schon mal gesehen, hoffe das mir jemand dabei helfen kann.

Schon einmal vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG

bertram


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2006)

Meinst du den JFileChooser? Das hat mit JDBC aber reichlich wenig zu tun ...


----------



## bertram (19. Okt 2006)

OK, werde es mal in einem andere Unterforum posten.


----------

